# Intake/exhaust gasket



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

I do not have a repair manual yet. When installing manifold should I use a high temp sealant on these gaskets? All mating surfaces are in perfect condition.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I never put sealant on manifold gaskets, but apparently many guys do. Since your mating surfaces are in "perfect" condition, which is very rare, I would suggest that you torque the fasteners to spec and see how it goes. Re-torque after a few hours of operation.

Some guys use a high temperature sealant on gaskets, one recommendation is Permatex Ultra Copper High Temp sealant.


----------



## 19442N (Apr 14, 2018)

Maybe I should had added " perfect for it's age". LOL!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I also do not use sealants or pucky stuff on my tractors. I assemble things with dry gaskets.
That said, on a Ford N it is quite common for the #4 exhaust port to become pitted on the block and or the manifold. If you have clean, unpitted surfaces on both sides use nothing.
If you have any pitting use a Little Bit of high temp sealant.


----------

